# Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux



## Octabus (28. Oktober 2015)

*Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux*

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir ja die R9 380 geholt und frage mich jetzt, wie ich sie unter GNU/Linux lauffähig bringe. So weit ich vorher informiert war, dürfte es spätestens mit proprietären Treibern von AMD laufen. Nur frage ich mich: Wie?

Wenn ich Linux Mint 17.2 boote, erscheint zuerst das Logo - dann eine Meldung von X.Org X Server. Muss ich die nötigen Treiber jetzt über die Onboard-Karte vorinstallieren und wenn ja, welche?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Karten unter GNU/Linux?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux*

bei Mint 17 is Tonga glaub nich im Kernel drin

aber müsste mit dem AMD Driver ja egal sein

bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher


----------



## Octabus (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux*

Tut mir leid, meinte 17.2. Bei Windows 7 funktioniert die Karte, bei Linux Mint 17.2 boote ich halt und weiter komme ich nicht. Nach diversen Informationstexten von X.Org X Server bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.

Schalte ich die interne Grafikkarte aus, kann ich interessanterweise textbasiert halt über das Terminal Befehle eingeben.

Bei meiner alten Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 ging es mit den proprietären Treibern, hier sollte es auch irgendwie gehen - vielleicht die falschen Treiber installiert?

Und zwar waren es über AMD Download Ubuntu folgende:

1. AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators
2. AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Catalyst Control Center


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux*

aber di Karte läuft? unter Windows getestet?

ansonsten vllt mal versuchen den Linuxkernel ein Update zu verpassen


----------



## DKK007 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux*

Hast du denn ne iGPU?

Tonga ist einfach noch nicht im Freien Treiber drin. Der Catalyst 15.9 wäre ja der aktuellste proparitäre.


----------



## Octabus (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux*

Merkwürdig, über die Grafikkarte angeschlossen komme ich nicht wirklich weiter. Über das Motherboard werde ich es gleich noch einmal versuchen, gestern hat es zumindest funktioniert.

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen:

1. AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators

und

2. AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Minimal Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators (Non-X Support)


Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen, dass die installierten Treiber nicht funktionieren. Ich versuche es jetzt jedenfalls, dass ich irgendwie in die grafische Oberfläche hineinkomme und dann die Treiber nochmals installiere beziehungsweise den Non-X Support anwende. Hoffentlich klappt es dann!


----------



## Octabus (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux*

Nein, ich komme im Moment weder über die externe noch interne Grafikkarte zum grafischen Login. Muss ich da im BIOS irgendetwas umstellen, damit ich die interne Grafikkarte ordentlich verwenden kann? Im Moment ist das BIOS auf Standardeinstellungen, soweit ich informiert bin.

Solange ich vom eigenen Betriebssystem ausgeschlossen bin, kann ich das mit den Treibern leider nicht versuchen. Wichtig zu wissen wäre, wie ich denn zumindest zumindest zur grafischen Oberfläche gelange, damit ich etwaige Treiber de-/installieren kann.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux*

also wenn die GPU noch im PCIe Slot steckt, dann musst du auf jedenfall im Bios einstellen, dass die IGPU bevorzugt werden soll


----------



## Octabus (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux*

Nein, scheint irgendwie nicht zu klappen. Ich habe nur eine Einstellung gefunden, wo die Startwahl änderbar ist. Ich komme nach wie vor weder über die externe Grafikkarte, noch über den Anschluss über das Mainboard zur Benutzeroberfläche - kann also auf das Linux Mint im Moment gar nicht mehr zugreifen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux*

Was für ein Board/CPU hast du denn?

Du kannst es natürlich auch mal mit ausgebauter GPU versuchen.


----------



## Octabus (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lauffähigkeit der "AMD Radeon Rx 300 series" unter GNU/Linux*

Problem gelöst, natürlich das Protokoll für Nachkommende, die ähnliche Probleme haben:

1. Das Ausbauen der Grafikkarte hat es ermöglicht, auf die Onboardgrafik zuzugreifen. Irgendwie hätte Linux Mint es sonst nicht kapiert, einfach die Finger von der externen Grafikkarte zu lassen.
2. Konnte dementsprechend in das Betriebssystem hinein, habe gleich alle mit der Grafikkarte in Verbindung stehenden Treiber vollständig entfernt und folgende neuinstalliert:


Zu finden unter amd.com im Reiter Ubuntu 64bit. (Link AMD GPU Drivers 64 bit Ubuntu)

a.) AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators
b.) AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Minimal Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators (Non-X Support)
c.) AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators Devel Files (OGL, OCL)
d.) AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Catalyst Control Center

Alles installieren, der Vollständigkeit halber.

3. Den Computer herunterfahren und wieder starten.
4. Im Motherboard unter dem Reiter "Interne GPU" diese deaktivieren, kann sonst wieder zu Problemen kommen.
5. Nach all diesen Schritten sollten die proprietären Treiber einwandfrei laufen und das Betriebssystem mit der externen Grafikkarte zugänglich gemacht werden.


Danke allen für die Hilfe und ich hoffe, Nachkommenden mit dieser Anleitung helfen zu können!


----------

